# Hunting > Hunting >  Got asked for my permit today

## deer243

First time ever i was asked by a DOC guy if i had a hunting permit and can i see it as i was walking out of the hunting block, i always have one and had it on me so all was well. Was quite helpful after he checked it out, told me some pointers on where some sign was, just doing his job and had no complaints :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Yet to see a doc employee on doc managed public land.
The new permit is gay i recon. The old one they posted was good waxy card and lasted for months in ya bum bag.
Now you have to print it i don't bother.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sniper

I just put mine in a zip-lock bag. Does the trick.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Wow .... I get my permits every year but never bother to print them as well. they just dont last ...... am now thinking the glovebox mite be a good storage spot as i always see doc when im in the wagon.

----------


## ishoot10s

Only been asked for mine once, and that was by an "Honourary Officer" of the Tuhoe persuasion at Tawhana, near the Otane stream. Took a while to dig it out of the pack, but he actually took a note of the details and was pleasant enough.

Ray.

----------


## BRADS

> Yet to see a doc employee on doc managed public land.
> The new permit is gay i recon. The old one they posted was good waxy card and lasted for months in ya bum bag.
> Now you have to print it i don't bother.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


+1 never print, easier now there online,
Doc guys up here cant read anyhow

----------


## dogmatix

> I just put mine in a zip-lock bag. Does the trick.


+1

Only ever been asked by a f**kwit farmer on DOC _managed_ hunting block.

----------


## madjon_

I've got some pulpy bits in the bottom of a pouch,better print them again

----------


## P38

Never been asked to see a hunting permit but always carry it in my pack along with my hut passes  :Wink: 

Printed and stored in the zip lock with the fire starting kit ...... worst comes to worst I'll get to burn it.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ebf

Print it, fold it, put it in a coin bag from the bank.

In my backpack or bumbag, so always at hand.

----------


## Toby

I want to be aske for my permits. Just like my FAL I was happy when I got asked for it just because I could say yes. But just like fish and game never seen a ranger in my life

----------


## phillipgr

> I just put mine in a zip-lock bag. Does the trick.


I do the same.

----------


## Rushy

Mine is always in a ziplock bag with my map.

----------


## JoshC

Always carry one on me an have a spare lot in my truck. Usually if I'm hunting my truck will be parked on doc land so I leave one on the dash. Good to see them being proactive aye.

----------


## distant stalker

save mine as pdf to my iPod which I use for ballistics so is in my range finder case. easy

----------


## HeinB

I usually print out a topo map for where I'm going from nztopomaps.com and print the hunting permit on the other side of the paper. Cover it all in clear tape, put it in a plastic bag and it easily lasts a year. Would be happy to produce it for a doc ranger, but like many I've never seen one in the flesh, not sure what the point of the permit is anyway.

----------


## gadgetman

> save mine as pdf to my iPod which I use for ballistics so is in my range finder case. easy


+1 but android phone and a printed copy in ziplock bag the pack/bumbag.

I've seen DOC staff on DOC administered land, they didn't seem keen on us disturbing their quiet little twosome.  :Wink:

----------


## Lentil

> I want to be aske for my permits. Just like my FAL I was happy when I got asked for it just because I could say yes. But just like fish and game never seen a ranger in my life


Hey Toby. I duck shoot on a F&G ballot area, and we get checked every year. Why they check us when we have to buy our license in November, is beyond me. Seems we are an easy option - just fill in the numbers to prove they are doing a job I suppose!

----------


## pops

I saw doc in the bush but never got asked, even though I carry one in a ziplock at all times.

----------


## Bernie

I get permits if on doc land but  what happens if u can't produce it or silly enough not to have1

----------


## Bonecrusher

> I just put mine in a zip-lock bag. Does the trick.


I do to works well, no complaints with the online method no excuse for not having one now.

----------


## kiwijames

Whats a permit?

----------


## deer243

Yeah, mines in a zip lock bag too, permits only last 4 months, so easy to print one and renew it again on the net. They were doing work on the track, not much to ask to print a permit off is it considering its free, so no excuse to not have one if you ask me, we very lucky in nz that we can hunt without paying a fee and go where you like in most places in DOC, so why wouldnt you follow the rules... we live in a hunting paradise really

----------


## outdoorlad

Who's this bloke called DOC? 

I'd first be asking him to produce proof he has authority to ask you for it?

----------


## dogmatix

> Who's this bloke called DOC? 
> 
> I'd first be asking him to produce proof he has authority to ask you for it?


Good point, needs to be warranted DOC employee technically, not just any Joe Bloggs volunteering over the summer. But why cause an issue?

----------


## Dundee

Toby I've never seen a F&G ranger either and have paid for licenses for ages.
The DOC permit I had with me when hunting wallabies in Okataina Reserve was in front pocket in pack but Dr.Who never showed up.

----------


## deer243

> Good point, needs to be warranted DOC employee technically, not just any Joe Bloggs volunteering over the summer. But why cause an issue?


He had the Doc uniform on and driving a DOC hilux, he was the guy in charge of over looking the work being done

----------


## Dundee

I would be honored too meet a ranger as they a doing there bit to look after our hunting grounds and fishing waters.

----------


## kiwijames

Ken Mills is your man Dundee. He's in Onga and is a good guy

----------


## BRADS

> Ken Mills is your man Dundee. He's in Onga and is a good guy


+1 but he still works for DOC :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

Ken came to our deerstalker's meeting end of last year seemed like a good bugger we were sorting out hutt reapair duties with him,he work's for doc but he dosnt agree with everything they do!.

----------


## Scouser

permit and FAL go in the same zip lock bag, duck & game permit i hang around my neck....at least there plastic......

----------


## BRADS

> Ken came to our deerstalker's meeting end of last year seemed like a good bugger we were sorting out hutt reapair duties with him,he work's for doc but he dosnt agree with everything they do!.


Hasting nzda??

----------


## TeRei

> I want to be aske for my permits. Just like my FAL I was happy when I got asked for it just because I could say yes. But just like fish and game never seen a ranger in my life


There is a vast difference. F&G rely totally on licence sales and the huge voluntary effort of anglers. Cannot say the same for DOC. Would you voluntary contribute to them if it existed on their efforts rather than tax payer $. Give me a break.

----------


## Toby

Depends on the work envolved, I wouldnt be a fish and game ranger because I rather be shootin and fishing my self.

----------


## Tahr

> There is a vast difference. F&G rely totally on licence sales and the huge voluntary effort of anglers. Cannot say the same for DOC. Would you voluntary contribute to them if it existed on their efforts rather than tax payer $. Give me a break.


There is little difference in the way that the F&G and DOC are funded. One collects a compulsory levy from users under statute (they call it a license), the other is funded by tax payers.
Both are inefficient and dysfunctional because of the lack of accountability created through their funding models.

----------


## Neckshot

Ruahine

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

> Yet to see a doc employee on doc managed public land.
> The new permit is gay i recon. The old one they posted was good waxy card and lasted for months in ya bum bag.
> Now you have to print it i don't bother.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


yup old ones made good reusable poo tickets, my new ones in my email on my phone with me so dont bother printing either.

----------


## sakokid

i always have one somewhere in glove box of ute or in my pack. so easy to get now just print one out and off u go.  no matter what doc do, really we are very fortunate when it comes to hunting in this country. good to see the guy doing his job.

----------


## Neckshot

> +1 never print, easier now there online,
> Doc guys up here cant read anyhow


Just finnished printing my one of for the entire counrty!!!! so easy online no paperwork i even do my mates as he only has dial up the fossel :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

Nice mate does it say where the deer are :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## faregame

> Nice mate does it say where the deer are


Nope but they may tell you where the green stuff is ... (not the smoking kind either)

----------


## moonhunt

> +1
> 
> Only ever been asked by a f**kwit farmer on DOC _managed_ hunting block.


Was this north auckland area

----------


## Wirehunt

> save mine as pdf to my iPod which I use for ballistics so is in my range finder case. easy


Good idea.  I'll go chuck mine into Google Drive.

----------


## beechleaf

Got asked as well at clements rd over easter. Apparently due to the mishaps round campsites over the last yr or two.

----------


## Tahr

DOC cop some shit, but their higher profile around the road ends this year has been great. Some stupid prick was spotlighting around the end of Waipakahi Rd over Easter. There were complaints from hunters camping down there and to their credit DOC reacted really well.

----------


## dogmatix

> Was this north auckland area


Nah, Wanganui area.

----------


## Beavis

I got asked for mine Easter weekend. Was in the dunny and heard a ute pull up in the car park. Get out and it's a DOC ute, dude comes over and asks for my permit. I figure yeah, sweet DOC dude fair enough. Turns out he is only a token ranger that cleans the toilets and mows the lawn, has no authority. Next time I'll ask for ID.

----------


## Beavis

He does a fucken awesome job cleaning the toilet though. Like a 5 star hotel.

----------


## kotuku

always carry mine on my duckshooting beltplus assorted wildlife permits for ellesmere.never been checked but hey theres always a first time.

----------

